# bump behind brake pedal 2001 Maxima SE



## arak123 (Jan 6, 2004)

I own a 2001 Maxima SE. I noticed that this car has a very dangerous design flaw. When I need to press the brake pedal hard, the top of my foot (toes, 10 1/2 shoe size) is pressing against a bump which is sticking out of the steering column. This bump is situated right behind the brake pedal. So as I try to press harder, my foot is actually pushing against the bump and not pressing the brake any harder. I can avoid the bump by angling my foot to the right, but that's the last thing I think about when I need to stop in a hurry. I've come across a few situations where I needed to stop quickly but that stupid bump was getting in the way. Luckily, I haven't rear-ended anybody (yet). This flaw (as well as a few other irritating flaws) has convinced me to get rid of this car. Pretty disappointing showing from the so-called flagship of the nissan corp. I have come across a few other maxima owners who have experienced the same thing. I was just wondering if anyone else is having this problem, if they resolved it and if nissan knows about this and has done something about it. Any help would be appreciated.

**** PLEASE GIVE THIS A TRY ****
Anyone reading this message, please give this a try and let me know. With the engine running, plant the center of your foot onto the center of the brake pedal with your toes pointing straight up. Then press down hard and see if the top of your foot (toes) pushes against that bump. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

arak123 said:


> I own a 2001 Maxima SE. I noticed that this car has a very dangerous design flaw. When I need to press the brake pedal hard, the top of my foot (toes, 10 1/2 shoe size) is pressing against a bump which is sticking out of the steering column. This bump is situated right behind the brake pedal. So as I try to press harder, my foot is actually pushing against the bump and not pressing the brake any harder. I can avoid the bump by angling my foot to the right, but that's the last thing I think about when I need to stop in a hurry. I've come across a few situations where I needed to stop quickly but that stupid bump was getting in the way. Luckily, I haven't rear-ended anybody (yet). This flaw (as well as a few other irritating flaws) has convinced me to get rid of this car. Pretty disappointing showing from the so-called flagship of the nissan corp. I have come across a few other maxima owners who have experienced the same thing. I was just wondering if anyone else is having this problem, if they resolved it and if nissan knows about this and has done something about. Any help would be appreciated.


out of curiousity is your car automatic or manual?


----------



## arak123 (Jan 6, 2004)

30585 said:


> out of curiousity is your car automatic or manual?


it's a manual

A former co-worker owned a 2000 Maxima GLE auto with the same problem (among others).

Another irritating flaw is that I can smell the windshield washer fluid when I spray it on the windshield while the fan is running. What gives?!?!


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

arak123 said:


> it's a manual
> 
> A former co-worker owned a 2000 Maxima GLE auto with the same problem (among others).
> 
> Another irritating flaw is that I can smell the windshield washer fluid when I spray it on the windshield while the fan is running. What gives?!?!


I HAVE AN SE AND I DONT THINK I HAVE THAT BUMP STOP. THE THING WITH THE WINDSHIELD WASHER SMELL I JUST PUT THE FLUID THAT SMELLS NICE AND ITS ALL GRAVY.


----------



## arak123 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Please read and try this.*



30585 said:


> I HAVE AN SE AND I DONT THINK I HAVE THAT BUMP STOP. THE THING WITH THE WINDSHIELD WASHER SMELL I JUST PUT THE FLUID THAT SMELLS NICE AND ITS ALL GRAVY.



Anyone reading this message, please give this a try and let me know. With the engine running, plant the center of your foot onto the center of the brake pedal with your toes pointing straight up. Then press down hard and see if the top of your foot (toes) pushes against that bump. Let me know. Thanks.


The problem with the windshield washer fluid is that I shouldn't smell anything. It's supposed to be a sealed system. I have never, in my life time experience with all sorts of cars (foreign and domestic), come across a problem as stupid as that. It just shouldn't happen, especially on a $25000+ car.


----------

